# Power on prob when recording while unit is off



## Onawa (Dec 3, 2004)

Ok, I can’t find this documented anywhere.

I had a OTA HD timer start when the 921 was off. Only the red record light was on, the blue HD light and green power light were not on. I wanted to watch something so I tried to manually turn the unit on but nothing happened. I waited until later when the record light was off and tried to start the 921 and it wouldn’t power up at all. Had to unplug and pull the smart card to get it to re-boot.

Is this a know problem? I’ve been scared to try and reproduce this one.

Again, sorry if this is known.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

No problem here. I was recording an OTA while the unit was "off" and was able to turn it on with no problems. Interesting fact: I did not see the program that I was recording when I frist turned the unit on, it was tuned to a satellite channel. I hit the PVR button and selected the program that was currently being recorded, just as if it was already done, and was able to watch the end of the program as it recorded.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Onawa said:


> Ok, I can't find this documented anywhere.
> 
> I had a OTA HD timer start when the 921 was off. Only the red record light was on, the blue HD light and green power light were not on. I tried to manually turn the unit on but nothing happened. I waited until later when the record light was off and tried to start the 921 and it wouldn't power up at all.
> Is this a know problem? I've been scared to try and reproduce this one.
> ...


I have not seen previous posts regarding your specific situation. Sometimes, if the 921 isn't rebooted for a while, things like this happen. Most likely it was a glitch but if continues to happen, you should then submit a bug report in the 921 bug report forum, or call Dish Net Tech, or both.


----------

